# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλημέρα είμαι καινούριος στο forum

## DimitrisPas13

Καλημέρα με λένε Δημήτρη Παππά,είμαι 15 χρονων και μένω στην Αθήνα.Ασχολούμε με τα πουλιά από 7 χρονών.Το πρώτο μου φτερωτός φίλος ήταν ένα χτηπιμένο σπουργήτι όπου βρήκα στο χωριό μου.Από την μέρα που το βρήκα έζησε 4 χρόνια.Το επόμενο μου κατοικίδιο ήταν ένα ζευγάρι παπαγαλάκια cockatiel τα οποία μου τα κλέψανε από το μπαλκόνι.Από τότε είχα 2 ζευγάρια καναρίνια,ένα ζευγάρι lovebird το οποίο το  έδωσα στα ξαδέρφια μου (3 και 6 χρονών).Τα καναρίνια τα πήρε στο χωριό μου ο παππούς μου πριν μια βδομάδα και μου έχουν λήψει.

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας Μητσακο!!!!

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη και καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ !!

Δηλαδή, πάλι έχεις μείνει χωρίς φτερωτό φιλαράκι ;  :sad:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ευχαριστώ παιδιά...!!!! δυστηχώς δεν έχω φτερωτό φίλο πια...!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> *Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*


οκ mitsman έκανα μερικές ρυθμίσεις

----------


## mitsman

Δημήτρη με λένε!!!!!

 :: 

Μια παρεα ειμαστε!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

χάρηκα για τη γνωριμία συνονόματε...εσείς παιδιά πως τα πάτε με τους φτερωτούς σας φίλους;

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλώς ήρθες Δημήτρη! :bye:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Καλώς ήρθες Δημήτρη!


ευχαριστώ κώστα

----------


## DimitrisPas13

παιδιά πως τα πάτε με τους φτερωτούς σας φίλους;

----------


## mitsman

τι εννοεις πως τα παμε??? μια χαρουλα.... ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης τωρα και γενναμε!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

οοο...καλές γέννες....εννοώ έχετε προβλήματα με τα ζώα σας...γιατί έχω ακούσει κάποιους που τους ενοχλούν τα πουλιά...είναι πολύ @@@@

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι να μας ενοχλουν??? εγω τα ενοχλω συνηθως..... παω και τα πειραζω συνεχεια.... χα χ χααχα

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πιστεύω πως αν δεν υπήρχαν τα πουλιά δεν θα ήταν τόσο ωραία η ζωή!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Γιατι να μας ενοχλουν??? εγω τα ενοχλω συνηθως..... παω και τα πειραζω συνεχεια.... χα χ χααχα


σωστά...εμείς τα ενοχλούμε όχι αυτά εμάς;

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Δημητρη και καλως ηρθες στο καλυτερο ελληνικο φορουμ για τους μικρους φτερωτους μας φιλους αλλα και ολους τους υπολοιπους εννοειται!!! καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!

----------


## ninos

> ευχαριστώ παιδιά...!!!! δυστηχώς δεν έχω φτερωτό φίλο πια...!!!!!


Δημήτρη, σκέφτεσαι να αποκτήσεις ξανά ένα νέο φιλαράκι ;

----------


## μαρια ν

Kαλως ηρθες δημητρη στην παρεα μας σου ευχομαι συντομα να αποκτησεις ενα φτερωτο φιλαρακι

----------


## COMASCO

Δημήτρη καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ!!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ στην παρεα μας !

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Δημήτρη, σκέφτεσαι να αποκτήσεις ξανά ένα νέο φιλαράκι ;


ναι σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα αρσενικό κοινό παπαγαλάκι...έχω δημοσιεύσει και ένα θέμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AC%CE%BA%CE%B9

----------


## geam

καλως ήρθες φίλε!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> καλως ήρθες φίλε!!!!!


ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημητρη συμφωνα με τους κανονισμους απογορευονται οι αγοραπωλησιες ζωντανων οργανισμων!Μονο ανταλλαγες και χαρισματα μπορουν να πραγματοποιηθουν μεσω forum!

*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*





> *2. 
> Α. Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων  πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.Οι αγγελίες ζήτησης έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων  θα γίνονται δεκτές μόνο αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται να χαριστεί ή  τι ανταλλάσεταιΣε περίπτωση ανταλλαγής έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων ,θα  πρέπει να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται ή τι δίνεται για ανταλλαγή .
> *

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη,

όπως σωστά σου τόνισε ο Ευθύμης, οι αγοραπωλησίες δεν επιτρέπονται στο φόρουμ.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

συγγνώμη για το λάθος αλλά δεν έχω κάτι για να ανταλλάξω για να πάρω παπαγαλάκι αλλά ούτε και θέλω να φέρω κάποιον σε δύσκολη θέση για να μου χαρίσει...!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Δημητρη συμφωνα με τους κανονισμους απογορευονται οι αγοραπωλησιες ζωντανων οργανισμων!Μονο ανταλλαγες και χαρισματα μπορουν να πραγματοποιηθουν μεσω forum!
> 
> *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*


συγγνώμη Ευθύμη!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> συγγνώμη Ευθύμη!!!


Επ!
Εμεις δεν στο ειπαμε για να σε φερουμε σε δυσκολη θεση.Δεν χρειζεται να απολογισαι σε κανεναν απο εδω περα!
Ειμαστε ολοι μια παρεα!  :Happy: 
Μια υπενθυμηση των κανονων καναμε  :winky:

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη καλωσόρισες. Αν έχεις υπομονή όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί αλλά όπως σου ξαναείπα σε τέτοιες εποχές πολλά γίνονται, αρκετοί από εμάς στο παρελθόν έχουμε χαρίσει πουλάκια και πήγαν σε λάθος χέρια γι αυτό μη μας θεωρείς "περίεργους". Η εμπιστοσύνη θέλει το χρόνο της :Happy:  Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεθεί πάντως σου προτείνω να κοιτάξεις καλά στο φόρουμ, θα βρεις πολλές περιπτώσεις αγοράς πουλιών απο πετ σοπ σε κακή κατάσταση γι αυτό θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός.

Σημείωση: εννοώ φυσικά σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να αγοράσεις.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Δημήτρη καλωσόρισες. Αν έχεις υπομονή όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί αλλά όπως σου ξαναείπα σε τέτοιες εποχές πολλά γίνονται, αρκετοί από εμάς στο παρελθόν έχουμε χαρίσει πουλάκια και πήγαν σε λάθος χέρια γι αυτό μη μας θεωρείς "περίεργους". Η εμπιστοσύνη θέλει το χρόνο της Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεθεί πάντως σου προτείνω να κοιτάξεις καλά στο φόρουμ, θα βρεις πολλές περιπτώσεις αγοράς πουλιών απο πετ σοπ σε κακή κατάσταση γι αυτό θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός.


ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συμβουλή!!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

απέκτησα παπαγάλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Για πες!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Για πες!!!


μου τον έκαναν δώρο οι γονείς μου  :Happy:  ... είναι ένα budge ενός χρονού το οποίο μόλις το έπιασα με δάγκωσε τόσο δυνατά λες και με μισούσε.!!!!!!! αλλά δεν του κρατάω κακία καθώς είναι γλυκούλης και τσαχπινούλης!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Τι εννοείς μόλις το έπιασες? Μόλις ήρθε το πουλί στο σπίτι το έπιασες με το ζόρι? Δεν πρέπει να το πιέσεις με τίποτα!!!
Για την εξημέρωση θα πρέπει αρχικά να έχεις υπομονή! Αφήνεις το πουλί σε ήσυχο περιβάλλον να συνηθίσει το χώρο του. Το πλησιάζεις μόνο για αλλαγή τροφής και νερού. Όταν το δεις να είναι άνετο να τρώει μπροστά σου, να τεντώνεται κτλ τότε αρχίζεις να το πλησιάζεις και να του μιλάς εκτός κλουβιού. Καλό είναι να είσαι στο ίδιο ύψος με το κλουβί. Μη στέκεσαι όρθιος από πάνω αυτό θα το φοβίσει. Στη συνέχεια το επόμενο διάστημα παρατηρείς τι του αρέσει να τρώει πολύ, π.χ μήλο και κάνεις δοκιμή να βάλεις το χέρι στο κλουβί κρατώντας μήλο. Κάποια στιγμή θα δοκιμάσει...αυτό μπορεί να πάρει απο ώρες έως μήνες. Οταν πλεον αρχίσει να τρώει απ το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί και να κάθεται πάνω στο χέρι σου για να φάει, αρχίζεις να το βγάζεις έξω το πουλί, με κλειστές κουρτίνες για να μη χτυπήσει σε τζάμι και σε όσο πιο ακίνδυνο χώρο γίνεται.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας Δημήτρη .

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημητρη ου εγραψα στο θεμα του παπαγαλου σου για πληροφοριες!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζησει και απο εδω!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Ωωω! Και εγώ έχω budgie!!! Να το προσέχεις και να το κρατάς πολύ καθαρό, γιατί αλλιώς θα έχει προβλήματα υγείας. Καλώς ήρθες και να σου ζήσει το φιλαράκι σου!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Ωωω! Και εγώ έχω budgie!!! Να το προσέχεις και να το κρατάς πολύ καθαρό, γιατί αλλιώς θα έχει προβλήματα υγείας. Καλώς ήρθες και να σου ζήσει το φιλαράκι σου!


ενδιαφέρον...έχεις ζευγάρι;

----------

